# Can i have full head hair colour during pregnancy?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi
I was just wondering if its safe to have a full head hair colour during pregnancy as the colour will be touching my scalp! Have asked hair dresser and she says its fine but obviously wouldnt want anything that will harm my baby! Any info !
thanks stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

As long as you have gone via the hairdresser thats fine, as they are aware what chemicals need to be avoided in pregnancy.  Thats why you should avoid DIY kits when ttc too.

Jan


----------

